# chain bridge



## MCarbon (Sep 2, 2009)

does any-1 have a diagram or some pic for a chain bridge on a g-body? let me know something fellaz


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

http://www.eternalrollerz.com/TechArticles...ChainBridge.JPG


----------



## MCarbon (Sep 2, 2009)

seems simple good lookin out homie ! why to the middle?


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

You dont HAVE to put them in the middle


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

DONT PUT IN DA MIDDLE... this wat happend on my 85 cutty....


----------



## Bajito86 (Aug 31, 2012)

damn! that's exactly what happened to my monte, what did you do to fix it?


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

cwb4eva said:


> DONT PUT IN DA MIDDLE... this wat happend on my 85 cutty....



Lmfao. I wouldn't claim those pics.. Theres nothing wrong with chain placement in the middle.. Come on...,its all about building ur shit correctly, the first time.


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Bajito86 said:


> damn! that's exactly what happened to my monte, what did you do to fix it?


Build it right the first time.


----------



## Bajito86 (Aug 31, 2012)

352cutty86 said:


> Build it right the first time.


What do u mean build it right? obviously the chains are too close to the pumpkin right?


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Bajito86 said:


> What do u mean build it right? obviously the chains are too close to the pumpkin right?


Thosechain configurations are mainly for standing 3 or dog leggin, the chains too closeto the pumpkin? is perfect for accomplishing that.."As in building itright"-- Notable issue's: the chains are why to short, placing tremendousamount of force on the bridge, causing failure, and transferring that the frame(which transfer to the body ect..) Im not so much in favor of the up side downV, which is photo'ed.. I do upside down y chain configurations, which theresults are flawless, ok when hooking/figuring chain height--- lock the frontof your car up, then bump your rear up until its 2" (eye est.) above urfront height, that should be ur chain height......also that bridge isin-adequate, that can see that there’s 1x1? Box tubing (which isn’t snitchedproperly and isn’t 1/4" i bet, and come on this is hydraulics not airbags) so someone wasn't completely sure it was going to be stable.. I do usethe C-channel (looks to be used in the photo) followed by 2x2x1/4 box tubing attachedto it on the rear outside part of the channel with the upper center 2x2x1/4chain block welded to it.... it keep that as far back as possible for outstanding results..Other words i dont have the top placement exactly over the pumpkin..:thumbsup:
Any further info pm me...


----------



## Bajito86 (Aug 31, 2012)

See the exact same thing happened to me, mine it's chained off at about 10 inches on 14's..does a clean 3wheel but now I need to fix the ear on the diff...either way you look at it the chains need to make the car tip so it's still putting stress on the frame right?


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Of course And that's why build it right. There's a lot of variables... But they don't need to be that short.


----------



## luis707 (May 30, 2009)

1/4 inch C-channel upside down :thumbsup:


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

@707: and the chains aren't so short!!


----------



## luis707 (May 30, 2009)

352cutty86 said:


> @707: and the chains aren't so short!!


----------



## Bajito86 (Aug 31, 2012)

so looking at luis's ride which is real firme by the way, it seems like I shouldn't have the the chains so close up top..


----------



## luis707 (May 30, 2009)

Bajito86 said:


> so looking at luis's ride which is real firme by the way, it seems like I shouldn't have the the chains so close up top..


Thanks.the chains on top are 10 inches apart and i left them long because i have drop mounts for higher lock up


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Bajito86 said:


> so looking at luis's ride which is real firme by the way, it seems like I shouldn't have the the chains so close up top..


Just so u know that's not the reason for your failure..so please dont think it is.


----------



## luis707 (May 30, 2009)

352cutty86 said:


> Just so u know that's not the reason for your failure..so please dont think it is.


x2:thumbsup: its the way you build it.


----------



## Bajito86 (Aug 31, 2012)

luis707 said:


> x2:thumbsup: its the way you build it.


Ok, I never knew what drop mounts were and how they work, I figured with my 14's I just needed adjustable uppers but now I'm confused cause all the way locked up my drive shaft doesn't come out, but I want to some times drive on three but I'm thinking when I'm on 3 the shaft is gonna come out


----------



## luis707 (May 30, 2009)

Bajito86 said:


> Ok, I never knew what drop mounts were and how they work, I figured with my 14's I just needed adjustable uppers but now I'm confused cause all the way locked up my drive shaft doesn't come out, but I want to some times drive on three but I'm thinking when I'm on 3 the shaft is gonna come out


you have lower adjustables?drop mounts do give you a higher lock up.you need a slip yoke and a longer brake hose the hose you have now looks like its too short and is goin to rip anytime hno:


----------



## Bajito86 (Aug 31, 2012)

luis707 said:


> you have lower adjustables?drop mounts do give you a higher lock up.you need a slip yoke and a longer brake hose the hose you have now looks like its too short and is goin to rip anytime hno:


 no, all stock rear suspension..so I still need a yoke?


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

You will be ok with what u got....run adjustable uppers and make the reliefs were the uppers hit..


----------



## luis707 (May 30, 2009)

352cutty86 said:


> You will be ok with what u got....run adjustable uppers and make the reliefs were the uppers hit..


:wow::run:


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Lol but I do run a rear chevy 4x4 brake line. Oh and that's about 29" at the bottom of the tire


----------



## luis707 (May 30, 2009)

352cutty86 said:


> Lol but I do run a rear chevy 4x4 brake line. Oh and that's about 29" at the bottom of the tire


nice:thumbsup: wat u running in the trunk?


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

luis707 said:


> nice:thumbsup: wat u running in the trunk?


3 pumps 4 batts. 16" side ported cylinders. I'll try to get more pics ( older pics for now) but I retired this car. I haven't drove it in like 8 years. To busy messing with my impala


----------



## Bajito86 (Aug 31, 2012)

I wish I could dog leg but I went and put 4 pumps and 10 batteries...way too much weight


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Yes ur correct... But u could pull a tasty 3., I try to get u pics of my chain bridge in the upside down Y configuration.. The car is pullin a 21" standing three.. Not so much sure now with bad batteries.. But ur car does look good. Built to hop?


----------



## Bajito86 (Aug 31, 2012)

Not competition just clown when called out, mostly just 3wheel and cruise ..I'm kind new to the whole REAL lowriding game still learning alot.I'm always checking the forums just to see if I can do most of the mods myself


----------

